# Tiger Eye - Black and White



## Marea (Jan 28, 2009)

I love how her eye turned out in this one.

C and C welcome.


----------



## SympL (Jan 29, 2009)

Its a nice exposure but the fence really brings the image down. Next visit try to get a clear line of sight.


----------



## kanmai (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice shot


----------



## Marea (Jan 30, 2009)

SympL said:


> Its a nice exposure but the fence really brings the image down. Next visit try to get a clear line of sight.



Wish I could just get in there with her! But I totally hear what you're saying... thanks for the advice.



kanmai said:


> Very nice shot


 
Danke!


----------



## DavidElliot (Jan 30, 2009)

actually i feel like the fence adds the element of background for the subject. it's this ferocious animal that is caged up, locked up and estranged from her natural habitat. maybe i'm just reading too much into it.


----------



## SympL (Jan 30, 2009)

DavidElliot said:


> actually i feel like the fence adds the element of background for the subject. it's this ferocious animal that is caged up, locked up and estranged from her natural habitat. maybe i'm just reading too much into it.


Certainly another way of looking at it, David.


----------



## MBasile (Jan 30, 2009)

DavidElliot said:


> actually i feel like the fence adds the element of background for the subject. it's this ferocious animal that is caged up, locked up and estranged from her natural habitat. maybe i'm just reading too much into it.



thats the impression I got too! I love the shot


----------

